# Egyptian Camel horror these guys do anything



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi guys,

I was in one of my random moods today, went off to the metro and on the way there I was clutching my yoghurt drink and LOW and behold I got hassled by the infamous "ride my lovely camel" man 

He used the usual "salaam" greeting and "come touch my lovely camel he is called Bob Marley" catch phrase.

"Come stroke my camel he does not bite" came up and this beastie was sitting there with his not-so pearly gnashers covered in flies. So I opted to touch and stroke the smelly baby, seemed to like it.

So I waited for it - and there it came as expected like clock work "10 LE you ride my taxi" I said well matey shukran jazeleen I am only going over the road - and he said "I love my camel, very lovely"

So there I was flies eyeing up my yoghurt and buzzing around my nether regions and i just said "20 LE and you kiss your camel"

...he did 

Then the camel turned up chewing gave him an oh so sultry knowing look grunted in his camel language (probably translated as habibti) and out poked his little green tongue, right across the face.

I handed over 20 LE and he snatched it off me and said "afwan" but it was one of those camera phone moments but I put down my drink and was gagging.

I think he was more offended I was nearly sick 

So I am heading up tomorrow to try it again if I can brave it get a photo maybe try it myself it's those long fluttery eyelashes that do it for me

These guys will do anything for money


----------



## egyptiansun (Feb 18, 2011)

Haha you should write. I pictured it completely. Down to the lashes.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

we need pictures!!!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

As a mother I can honestly say I can't think of anything other than selling my children that I would not do to feed my family.

I personally don't believe what you have written but if it is true the poor man is more to be pitied than laughed at.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> As a mother I can honestly say I can't think of anything other than selling my children that I would not do to feed my family.
> 
> I personally don't believe what you have written but if it is true the poor man is more to be pitied than laughed at.


No he is a worker and looks a very happy man and really enjoyed doing it I would never degrade anyone I think he loves his camels and is very proud of "Bob Marley"

It was the green tongue that put me off more than anything 

These people are characters


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I personally don't believe what you have written but if it is true the poor man is more to be pitied than laughed at.


it is not the first time I detect some irritation in your responses to Horus. Why would he make something like this up? You already shut down a couple of his threads why are you antagonizing him?

He is not being vulgar and personally I am interested in the experiences of other expats here even if they are slightly bizzarre like this camel story.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Horus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I was in one of my random moods today, went off to the metro and on the way there I was clutching my yoghurt drink and LOW and behold I got hassled by the infamous "ride my lovely camel" man
> 
> ...


and so would you if you didn't have one piastre in your pocket.....and believe me these guys will have nothing...no tourists,no money,no money then no food on the table.....just lets hope that you are never in that same situation.


----------



## kt001 (Jan 6, 2011)

Wouldn't you of just rather give the lad the 20LE than have him perform for your entertainment?

I know they scam and all sorts but still....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> it is not the first time I detect some irritation in your responses to Horus. Why would he make something like this up? You already shut down a couple of his threads why are you antagonizing him?
> 
> He is not being vulgar and personally I am interested in the experiences of other expats here even if they are slightly bizzarre like this camel story.





You are not privy to all that goes on concerning posts on the forum.


If I choose to close a thread I have my reasons and as per the rules that is not up for public discussion so please do not do so again.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

marenostrum said:


> it is not the first time I detect some irritation in your responses to Horus. Why would he make something like this up? You already shut down a couple of his threads why are you antagonizing him?
> 
> He is not being vulgar and personally I am interested in the experiences of other expats here even if they are slightly bizzarre like this camel story.


No Maiden has been OK with me I have never complained

She can't exactly turn around and say "well done Horus that will bring you karma"

I am willing to kiss one of these creatures for a laugh and get it to lick me and get a photo up here I am down that way tomorrow anyway.

I will think twice of riding one though 

It's not like they got fangs or I got the guy to juggle some scorpions 

I think I have kissed worse anyway I remember many years ago I went to Glastonbury and woke up in this tent next to this new age hippie with dread locks combat trousers, a ring through her nose and purple Doc Martin's. 

I still have mental scars and flashbacks everytime I hear the song "money for nothing and your chicks for free"


----------



## kiwifruity (Dec 5, 2010)

Horus said:


> No Maiden has been OK with me I have never complained
> 
> She can't exactly turn around and say "well done Horus that will bring you karma"
> 
> ...



Lol! I have no idea how I got on this thread/topic - but did I have a good laugh! OMG.....trying to picture it....... Too gross for words.........but funny! Yeah, Dire Straits flashbacks - I do not need as well........


----------



## Maureen_Elfar (Dec 7, 2010)

Hilarious .... Ha ha !


----------



## stefnova (Feb 4, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> As a mother I can honestly say I can't think of anything other than selling my children that I would not do to feed my family.
> 
> I personally don't believe what you have written but if it is true the poor man is more to be pitied than laughed at.


I remember years ago in Sharm my mother had given me and my brother 20LE to use the internet cafe, on the way we stopped and starred at a camel the guy told us to come and stroke/touch the camel.. cut a short story short ended up on the camel riding for a good 10 minutes until we told him to let us down, he then asked us if we wanted to pay with sterling or LE, being naive and young we handed him the 20LE we had he started shouted the wasn't enough and we need to give him more money.

ran home and told our mum, next day pointed him out to my mother she gave him an ear full he handed her back the 20LE. 

the magority of these guys espically in sharm will do anything for money but I'm sure you already know that! 

stef


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

The first camel ride I did was in Hurghada in 1997.
I paid the guy up front... then , after the ride, he said "You pay 100 le more before I let you down"
I was taken aback... but said "I've got no more money, but I'm happy to stay here all day... I like it up here!!"
After a few minutes, he made the camel go down, and let me off, with a scowl on his face, and cursing in Arabic!
I enjoyed my extra-long camel ride!!


----------

